# Dendrobium fimbriatum in situ



## cxcanh (Apr 25, 2016)

I almost never post any photo of other species but Paph in this forum.
Just a nice one I do love to share (among many other)


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 25, 2016)

Glorious!


----------



## monocotman (Apr 25, 2016)

Wonderful 
David


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow~ that is some sight to behold!


----------



## theorchidzone (Apr 25, 2016)

Yep. Truly awesome!


----------



## naoki (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow, amazing! A lot of us here grow other orchids in addition to Paphs, so we'd love to see all of your in situ photos!


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm assuming that this is multiple plants growing and blooming on one limb, but what an awesome sight! Beautiful!


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 25, 2016)

Nature is wonderful!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow...


----------



## Spaph (Apr 25, 2016)

This is just incredible, an absolute marvel of nature. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 25, 2016)

You can see hundreds of orchid species from this link

http://www.rv-orchidworks.com/orchi...ary-my-forest-trips-see-orchids-part-2-a.html


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 25, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## abax (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh my, an orange explosion! How exciting to see this
up close and personal.


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 26, 2016)

This is first part for reading, I'm quite busy in the last 2,5 years, so many of my trip I did not post photo (I just manage few)

http://www.rv-orchidworks.com/orchi...-photo-diary-my-forest-trips-see-orchids.html


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 26, 2016)

Great shot of that beautiful specimen!!!! Jean


----------



## John M (Apr 26, 2016)

That is SPECTACULAR!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 26, 2016)

magnificent!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 26, 2016)

cxcanh said:


> This is first part for reading, I'm quite busy in the last 2,5 years, so many of my trip I did not post photo (I just manage few)
> 
> http://www.rv-orchidworks.com/orchi...-photo-diary-my-forest-trips-see-orchids.html



Lovely waterfalls and other photos - thanks for posting.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2016)

Wow! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2016)

What a beautiful landscape! No wonder orchids love it there!


----------



## Stone (Apr 26, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------

